

The Right Tools to Leave Your Mark on Pinterest - anikendra
http://blog.viraliti.com/the-right-tools-to-leave-your-mark-on-pinterest/

======
angiemin
Does Pinterest allow third party advertisement?

~~~
xaviergarcia
No it doesnot yet. But did you try out the gifts feature on Pinterest? It
could evolve into something like sponsored tweets soon.

------
amev
Didn't Pinpuff get acquired ?

